# I got Medicare Interim Card, Can I terminate my visitor health insurance on a 457?



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi to all,
I just have inquiries on private health insurance.
We are currently 457 VISA holder and just last January we applied for 189 permanent resident VISA.
Now we got an Interim Medicare Card(Blue), can we terminate our current Private Visitor Health Insurance as a requirement on 457 VISA? or can we just change health insurance not as visitor?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

If VEVO still says your active visa as 457 then you are liable to have 457 specific health insurance. If you still have doubt you can email to sponsormonitoring. I believe its 
[email protected]


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

well, we've just contacted DIAC and confirms that we can terminate the insurance as long as we have Medicare..so we did..


----------



## ruchim (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello,

I have also applied for a skilled independent 189 in the month of Mar, 2013. The application is with a Case Officer now.
Could you please let me know what is the process of getting an interim medicare card.

Thanks
Ruchi


----------

